# GE Washer Howls During Spin Cycle



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

If it is a bearing, cheaper to toss it and replace. Plus new machine washes better, more cost and water efficient etc etc etc. In fact at ten years old it has already served more than the "normal" expected lifespan.


----------

